# Weekly Photo Challenge #15 for Week of 10/25/15



## wvdawg (Oct 25, 2015)

This week's theme is - LEAVES - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2015)

Where did everyone go?  
This place is drying up like these leaves.


----------



## natureman (Oct 27, 2015)

leaves-red by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## carver (Oct 27, 2015)

Caught this one in mid-fall


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 28, 2015)

carver said:


> Caught this one in mid-fall



quick draw mid air sweet


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 28, 2015)

caught up in the web


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 28, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Where did everyone go?
> This place is drying up like these leaves.



sween pov


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 28, 2015)

natureman said:


> leaves-red by Natureman29, on Flickr


sweet colors


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 29, 2015)

Good captures guys!  I like 'em!


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 30, 2015)

Mind if I jump in?


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 30, 2015)

K80Shooter said:


> Mind if I jump in?



Don't mind at all!  Good one!


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks, I just got this camera and don't really know what I'm doing so any pointers, advice or critiques would be appreciated.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2015)

Runnin a bit late but think I'm going to look at Leaves a little different

Rebecca took a week and Leaves to visit relates so while she was gone I took a notion to redue the Kitchen. sometimes it goes faster if I can just do it by myself 

Bright white, Cool Colbalt blue and new real imatation fake Oak floor  I think she will like it, but if you don't hear from me for a while figure she didn't and I got the cast iron skillet upside the head again


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

You been real busy Mike!  Looks nice and clean - I hope she leaves that skillet alone (except to make you a nice breakfast).


----------



## seeker (Nov 1, 2015)

From a land far away..........


----------



## Batgirl (Nov 2, 2015)

seeker said:


> From a land far away..........


Those are beautiful.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 2, 2015)

Good ones y'all!

K80shooter - jump right on in.  If you have questions, just yell.  I don't swing by as much as I once did, but I try to answer any questions that I can help with, and several other folks on here do too!


----------

